# Need front and center speakers for music and home theater



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm currently using a set of Jamo HTIB speakers that came with my TV for surround and music. They are ok, but the center is really lacking. Basically with Blu rays especially, dialog is usually very faint. So I do the turn it up to hear people talking then inevitably I need to turn it back down once the action comes back. I've dealt with it up to this point but its time for some proper speakers. I'm also just getting into vinyl as well so Id like something that's good for music in addition to HT as well but HT would probably be somewhat secondary. 

Receiver is an Onkyo SR605

What I'm looking for is fronts and a center channel and Ill use the old speakers as surrounds for now. Budget is about 400 dollars or less, unless its one of those too good to pass up deals...not a lot. Used is fine..if not preferred if it can get me something really nice. 

Id probably like to stick with bookshelfs just because I'm nearly sure with what I'm looking to spend I probably wont find any satisfactory floor standers but I should be able to manage some good, if not great, bookshelfs.

So what should I be looking for to maximize the performance for my money?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

A few options that come to mind in your price range (new) are Chane, HTD, and Klipsch.

Used is always a good option too. Check out Paradigm, Definitive Tech, KEF and B&W.

I'm sure others here can provide additional recommendations. Have you budgeted for a subwoofer?


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have the one that came with the set I have and its actually pretty decent for what it is..so for now Ill be using that.


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just to throw a few things out there to get started from the mind numbing options there seems to be. A couple ones I've found through reviews and some other recommendations. 

Used B&W 303s...seem to be in or well below my price point. 

Used B&W 601s ...again right in my price range....not sure how much better they are over the 300s

A lot of used B&Ws I see seem to have smashed tweeters...an issue? Something that can be fixed?

ERA/Peachtree Design 4s? High end of my budget even used....but seem to be really good...

The HTD level 3s seem to be in my range new....

Id have to look into the other ones.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Used B&W 601 is a great option IMO. I'd personally steer clear of damaged tweeters.


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

Im leaning the same way....I did check to see how much it was to replace them but they're 81 each from B&W..which would negate any savings I would get buying them like that.


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chane, HTD, and Klipsch.

Used is always a good option too. Check out Paradigm, Definitive Tech, KEF and B&W.


out of these would any be considered better then the others?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Chane, HTD, and Klipsch. Used is always a good option too. Check out Paradigm, Definitive Tech, KEF and B&W. out of these would any be considered better then the others?


 That's a loaded question as far as which would be considered best. Speakers are very subjective and what sounds good to me might not appeal to you. I've personally listened to Paradigm and love the way they sounded. I personally own Klipsch Reference series and think they really shine come movie night. At some point I'd like to add a separate 2 channel rig for music only and the Paradigm Studio series is high on my list. The ARX A5's that won a speaker shootout conducted by HTS is very appealing as well and for the price of them I think they'd offer good value. Just so many good speakers out there that it's really hard for anyone to tell you what to buy. I suggest getting out and listening and figure out what sounds good to you.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> That's a loaded question as far as which would be considered best. Speakers are very subjective and what sounds good to me might not appeal to you. I've personally listened to Paradigm and love the way they sounded. I personally own Klipsch Reference series and think they really shine come movie night. At some point I'd like to add a separate 2 channel rig for music only and the Paradigm Studio series is high on my list. The ARX A5's that won a speaker shootout conducted by HTS is very appealing as well and for the price of them I think they'd offer good value. Just so many good speakers out there that it's really hard for anyone to tell you what to buy. I suggest getting out and listening and figure out what sounds good to you.


Agreed 100% (well... swap Paradigm and Klipsch but yep)


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

JBrax said:


> That's a loaded question as far as which would be considered best. Speakers are very subjective and what sounds good to me might not appeal to you. I've personally listened to Paradigm and love the way they sounded. I personally own Klipsch Reference series and think they really shine come movie night. At some point I'd like to add a separate 2 channel rig for music only and the Paradigm Studio series is high on my list. The ARX A5's that won a speaker shootout conducted by HTS is very appealing as well and for the price of them I think they'd offer good value. Just so many good speakers out there that it's really hard for anyone to tell you what to buy. I suggest getting out and listening and figure out what sounds good to you.


I suppose that's good thing actually. I suppose it was maybe more....something new and cheaper or something used that was more expensive, but its in my budget now. Again I'm sure all subjective....Also in reality coming from what I have currently I'm betting anything will sound amazing to me. 

I do need to get out and listen to stuff...unfortunately there aren't a lot of places around here that have the brands Im looking for.

The problem with Klipsch for me is they have changed a few times since I've looked at them and I don't know whats good or whats big box store fodder from them anymore. I do remember their better stuff being quite a lot of money though...well relatively at least..


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Agreed 100% (well... swap Paradigm and Klipsch but yep)


 Swap? So you'd put the Klipsch Reference ahead of the Paradigm Studio's?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

loki993 said:


> I suppose that's good thing actually. I suppose it was maybe more....something new and cheaper or something used that was more expensive, but its in my budget now. Again I'm sure all subjective....Also in reality coming from what I have currently I'm betting anything will sound amazing to me. I do need to get out and listen to stuff...unfortunately there aren't a lot of places around here that have the brands Im looking for. The problem with Klipsch for me is they have changed a few times since I've looked at them and I don't know whats good or whats big box store fodder from them anymore. I do remember their better stuff being quite a lot of money though...well relatively at least..


 The Klipsch Reference series can get pricey if you're paying full retail. There are lots of places online that offer them at much cheaper prices than retail. To be honest if you're on a tight budget there's better value with other speaker brands you just need to look around. I really would take a hard look at those ARX A5's that won the shootout. I think it was conducted without bias by HTS and those gentlemen know good speakers.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> Swap? So you'd put the Klipsch Reference ahead of the Paradigm Studio's?


Poor word choice. I actually completely agree with your comments about Klipsch and Paradigm. It's just that I currently own the Paradigms, not the Klipsch.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Peter Loeser said:


> Poor word choice. I actually completely agree with your comments about Klipsch and Paradigm. It's just that I currently own the Paradigms, not the Klipsch.


 Ah ok. Wasn't quite sure what you meant. Those Paradigm Studio's are very impressive speakers. I'd guess you also find them impressive.


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

The ARX A5's definitely look nice buy unfortunately they are well above my budget are nearly $800 for just the fronts. If I went with Chane it would have to be the A1rx or A2rx and the A2s would be pushing it even a bit, but probably doable.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

loki993 said:


> The ARX A5's definitely look nice buy unfortunately they are well above my budget are nearly $800 for just the fronts. If I went with Chane it would have to be the A1rx or A2rx and the A2s would be pushing it even a bit, but probably doable.


 Working within a budget can be a challenge. I don't know how patient you are but have you considered buying one piece at a time? As funds become available keep adding until you have the setup you want and that might lessen the urge to upgrade later. I'm just saying because this hobby is very addictive and once you start…


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I have not personally heard the Arx line but if I had to buy HT speakers today I'd be definitely considering them, based on the feedback they've been getting and my experience with other Chane speakers. Three A1rx's plus shipping comes to a bit over $500. If you can handle a little higher budget, I don't think you'll be disappointed with them.


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Working within a budget can be a challenge. I don't know how patient you are but have you considered buying one piece at a time? As funds become available keep adding until you have the setup you want and that might lessen the urge to upgrade later. I'm just saying because this hobby is very addictive and once you start…


Yes it can be, but as we all know money is usually a limiting factor. Patience isn't really an issue as I have a set up that works for now albeit lacking in some areas, the center especially. At one point Id considered upgrading just the center first but everything I see says do all 3 at once otherwise there will likely be timbre issues....whether or not I would even notice that though is a different story. I feel that my current center is so bad that even upgrading just that would be a massive improvement regardless of timbre issues. Im pretty sure it uses the same single 3 or 4 inch tweeter that the other speakers in the set use just in a slightly larger "box".




Peter Loeser said:


> I have not personally heard the Arx line but if I had to buy HT speakers today I'd be definitely considering them, based on the feedback they've been getting and my experience with other Chane speakers. Three A1rx's plus shipping comes to a bit over $500. If you can handle a little higher budget, I don't think you'll be disappointed with them.


Im definitely considering them
I was actually leaning towards to A2rxs....wow though I just checked the shipping is expensive..I guess I should expect that considering the weight of the speakers though. The shipping probably puts the 2s out of my budget.....

EMPteks also seem to fit my budget and get good reviews it seems.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

loki993 said:


> Yes it can be, but as we all know money is usually a limiting factor. Patience isn't really an issue as I have a set up that works for now albeit lacking in some areas, the center especially. At one point Id considered upgrading just the center first but everything I see says do all 3 at once otherwise there will likely be timbre issues....whether or not I would even notice that though is a different story. I feel that my current center is so bad that even upgrading just that would be a massive improvement regardless of timbre issues. Im pretty sure it uses the same single 3 or 4 inch tweeter that the other speakers in the set use just in a slightly larger "box". Im definitely considering them I was actually leaning towards to A2rxs....wow though I just checked the shipping is expensive..I guess I should expect that considering the weight of the speakers though. The shipping probably puts the 2s out of my budget..... EMPteks also seem to fit my budget and get good reviews it seems.


 I've never heard EMPteks either but like you I've read a lot of positive reviews. I think one of the mods here at HTS (ALMFamily) once had a pair so maybe he can offer some insight on them? Though I don't see Joe on the forums much lately.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you tried going into your onkyo's speaker settings and turning up just the center a little?

Also depending on the sound field (rock/pop, prologic, jazz, Etc...) you may also be getting a poor mix. Personally I stick with direct and stereo/5 ch stereo. 

Lastly, in your budget klipsch may be a good option. Have you thought about first updating the center them addressing stereo later?


----------



## loki993 (Oct 9, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Have you tried going into your onkyo's speaker settings and turning up just the center a little?
> 
> Also depending on the sound field (rock/pop, prologic, jazz, Etc...) you may also be getting a poor mix. Personally I stick with direct and stereo/5 ch stereo.
> 
> Lastly, in your budget klipsch may be a good option. Have you thought about first updating the center them addressing stereo later?


I have tried turning the center up and it helps a little bit but not much. Like I said before Its a tiny thing with one maybe 4 inch tweeter in it...I just don't think it capable of that much to begin with.

I have though about upgrading just the center but from everything I read people say its better to upgrade all 3 at once otherwise you'll have issues with timbre matching.


----------

